
Smart Luggage Eases Travel Strict Regulation Could Jeopardize the Market - ss2003
https://readwrite.com/2018/07/24/smart-luggage-eases-travel-strict-industry-regulation-could-jeopardize-the-market/
======
jmccollom
I am super OK with the regulation around Li-ion batteries on flights. I am
also super OK with carry-ons without the extra weight of batteries, circuitry
and motors. If you can't pull your carryon through the airport, you like can't
lift it into the overhead bin on the airplane.

